# Traynor YCV80Q gear hunter $250



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

That is a steal for a 4x10 tube amp - hope someone local grabs it quick.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Never heard of this before, maybe a wall of sound?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I used to have one and stupidly sold it. 

I had bought it for $150 and when I sold it I got $150 and a Blackheart Little Giant. I should have kept the YCV80.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve owned two. Sold them both because they are too heavy. Great amps, excellent cleans from bedroom level all the way up to too loud for any indoor venue. Very nice reverb at low levels. Gets swampy very fast though. The drive channel is decent but not as nice as the cleans.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

What is that…

…a buck a pound?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If you're like me and your amps sit in one place and do not move, these are a great buy.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> That is a steal for a 4x10 tube amp - hope someone local grabs it quick.



Don't have to be local. If something is on Gear Hunter, so long as you do the transaction with the store that listed it anyone can buy it and just pay to have L&M ship it to your local store.

For folks in Ontario I expect the shipping on this would come in at $30-$50.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> Don't have to be local. If something is on Gear Hunter, so long as you do the transaction with the store that listed it anyone can buy it and just pay to have L&M ship it to your local store.


But then there's the crane rental when I get it home...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> But then there's the crane rental when I get it home...



Man up.

Work up a sweat getting it inside and you can consider that your exercise for the week.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

colchar said:


> Man up.
> 
> Work up a sweat getting it inside and you can consider that your exercise for the week.


They are heavy but not as heavy as a twin.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Kerry Brown said:


> They are heavy but not as heavy as a twin.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

How much does it weigh? I managed to hump a Bugera 6262 2x12 combo down to my basement, and then back up when I sold it. It was roughly 90 pounds.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Rollin Hand said:


> How much does it weigh? I managed to hump a Bugera 6262 2x12 combo down to my basement, and then back up when I sold it. It was roughly 90 pounds.


Mine was 70lbs.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Tray or YCV80Q 410 Combo | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


Very good condition Works perfectly Including foot switch Trades Considered




www.kijiji.ca


----------

